# Big Lobster



## Green Mountains (Jun 21, 2010)

Does this lobster make my dog look small?

3.8 lbs. 

Steamed it earlier now it's sauteeing in butter and garlic.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 21, 2010)

Holy Pinchers Patman!!!

Maetro is hungry, when he sees this he may eat his monitor!!


----------



## Tom (Jun 21, 2010)

Hope you didnt over cook it as they can get rubbery fast.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 21, 2010)

Especially the rubber bands around those claws!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Green Mountains (Jun 21, 2010)

It was....... delictable.

Seriously though, it was dinner for two. But those claws were a ***** to crack. Ended up using..... get this.... tile cutters to get into those bad boys.


----------



## Tom (Jun 21, 2010)

MAybe a sledge hammer would have helped?


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 21, 2010)

Maestro would have helped!!! Tile cutters would damn sure work though!! Good thinking. 

Now just convince the wife you need to buy more tools! You never know when you will need them. This proves it.

Ask her WHILE she is eating the lobster.

LOL


----------



## Wade E (Jun 21, 2010)

My bbrothers friend used to own a seafood store 2 towns over from my parents house and they had a 25 lb lobster in there once and no one would buy it thinking its big and wouldnt be nice and tender and sweet so he brought it over and cooked ot up and we all scoured it down. I can attest to the fact that they were wrong as it was just like any other lobster in taste and sweetness and texture. 6 of us struggled to eat it all but we managed barely.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 21, 2010)

I worked at an Asian grocery in Anchorage. New Sagaya.It was a few several years ago.We had one of those huge Lobsers like you described. Live tank.

A rich doctor who was from a family back East of Lob fisherman bought it and sent it back to the ocean. It made the national news. Dan rather reported on it. It would take me a lot of time for me to find the link.

But I was ther when they picked it up. It was flippin huge, the Lobster and the coverage!!

True story, it was great. They said that Lobster was like80 years old or something.


----------



## Maestro (Jun 22, 2010)

That lobster looks so good! I'm gonna have to do me up a lobster soon myself. Steak and lobster......yeahhhhhhh.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jun 22, 2010)

3.8 lbs? Nice. Love lobstah. I think it's the best part of visiting Maine.


----------



## Dugger (Jun 22, 2010)

Larryh86GT said:


> 3.8 lbs? Nice. Love lobstah. I think it's the best part of visiting Maine.



Strangely, chances are that the lobster you eat may have come from Nova Scotia!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 22, 2010)

Don't care where it comes from - i love eating lobster!!


----------

